# Best users from A-Z



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

@AutisticR3tard 
@Basedprincess 
@Celexawer 
@dnrd 
@Ed676 
@FromNormietoChad 
@GripMaxxing (RIP) and @germanlooks 
@Hozay 
@itisogre





@Jagged0 
@King_ 
@Lasko123 
@Marsiere214 
@N1666
@onnysk 
@Preston and @PingPong 
@Qaliqal 
@Ritalincel 
@Slasher and @subhuman incel 
@Tony 
@Übermogger 
@volcelfatcel 
@WontStopNorwooding 
@Xangsane 
@Yliaster 
@ZygoPill


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 15, 2021)

thanks dawg


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

AutisticR3tard said:


> thanks dawg


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

PingPong said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 15, 2021)

I will do mog battle agains amnesia. I am sigma male


----------



## Preston (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 15, 2021)

rip to @OldVirgin, unfortunately not made it onto the list. he got mooged to hard by @itisogre


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

Preston said:


> View attachment 1317816


Couldn't find any Z's


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 15, 2021)

Never heard of them


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Never heard of them


I'm tagging the bros


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 15, 2021)

Another day another 😡 react by @Marsiere214


----------



## Celexawer (Sep 15, 2021)

To be sincerely honest in my humble opinion, without being sentimental but rather looking into this serious matter with a perspective distinction and without condemming anyone's point of view, i honestly think and feel that i have nothing to say but Loveyou nohomo


----------



## isis_Bleach (Sep 15, 2021)

@Marsiere214


----------



## dnrd (Sep 15, 2021)

ly bro


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## .👽. (Sep 15, 2021)

brootal @germanlooks is on the same line as @GripMaxxing  how can he cope


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 15, 2021)

@subhuman incel @Marsiere214


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 15, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> brootal @germanlooks is on the same line as @GripMaxxing  how can he cope


Keep larping as a 14yo, u oldcel ethnikk


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 15, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> brootal @germanlooks is on the same line as @GripMaxxing  how can he cope


What’s that supposed to mean? I mog that spam poster


----------



## .👽. (Sep 15, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> What’s that supposed to mean? I mog that spam poster


OP wrote your name in the same line as gripmaxxing. which is an insult for u


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 15, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> OP wrote your name in the same line as gripmaxxing. which is an insult for u


Ah ok didn’t get it right. But I’m sure OP doesn’t mean it like that @Basedprincess?


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 15, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Ah ok didn’t get it right. But I’m sure OP doesn’t mean it like that @Basedprincess?


i look like a copy of opry minus the hunter eyes tbh


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks brah!


Basedprincess said:


> @AutisticR3tard
> @Basedprincess
> @Celexawer
> @dnrd
> ...


Thanks brAHHH



Looksornot said:


> i look like a copy of opry minus the hunter eyes tbh


cope


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 15, 2021)

feeling a little not included


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 15, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 @Nameless_Sunflower @isis_Bleach @Ritalincel @MyAssStinksLikeShit @OldVirgin


----------



## Lars (Sep 15, 2021)

no tag no care


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 15, 2021)

you hate me boyo


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 15, 2021)

I guess there was no way I was winning this one


----------



## isis_Bleach (Sep 15, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> @Baldingman1998 @Nameless_Sunflower @isis_Bleach @Ritalincel @MyAssStinksLikeShit @OldVirgin


whats up bro


----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)

Forgot to tag people that are actually funny like @RichardSpencel

The only users I found funny apart from him were @toth77 back in his day, @MakinItHappen and @Jimsonbobson505 (@Bigblackmanvirgin)


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 15, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> no tag no care


----------



## Bigblackmanvirgin (Sep 15, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Forgot to tag people that are actually funny like @RichardSpencel
> 
> The only users I found funny apart from him were @toth77 back in his day, @MakinItHappen and @Jimsonbobson505 (@Bigblackmanvirgin)


Cheers


----------



## onnysk (Sep 15, 2021)

always rated Op


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm fine


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 15, 2021)

Over


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Sep 15, 2021)

damn @Marsiere214 really beat me for that M spot


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 15, 2021)

gay list


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> you hate me boyo


Aired g


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 15, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> damn @Marsiere214 really beat me for that M spot


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 15, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Never heard of them


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 15, 2021)

Thx bro


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 15, 2021)

Me seeing the title and not remebering being tagged




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 16, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Ah ok didn’t get it right. But I’m sure OP doesn’t mean it like that @Basedprincess?


This


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 16, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Me seeing the title and not remebering being tagged
> View attachment 1318650


I thought you quitted before reaching 25k


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 23, 2021)

@subhuman incel


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 23, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1330939
> 
> @subhuman incel


@OldVirgin one day you will make this list aswell, just believe brother


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Tryndamere (Sep 25, 2021)

no tag no care You Could've Just Called This The "Cuckold List".


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

Tryndamere said:


> no tag no care You Could've Just Called This The "Cuckold List".
> View attachment 1334024


You were 2 days old wanker






How was I supposed to tagged a nobody?


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

x


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> x


@Xangsane mogs


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> @Xangsane mogs


i mog


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> i mog


Proof?


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> i mog


Cope you're like 1 psl


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> Proof?







Your browser is not able to display this video.





he photoshops all his pics too, subhuman oldcel


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> View attachment 1335743
> 
> 
> he photoshops all his pics too, subhuman oldcel


Is this from twink porn?


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> Is this from twink porn?


x


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> x


X


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> X
> View attachment 1335753


----------



## Tryndamere (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> You were 2 days old wanker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am King Greycel


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

no tag means you're subhuman for having
subhuman incel in the list but not me


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


>


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

Tryndamere said:


> i am King Greycel



King and Greycel are not compatible. Hit 500 posts first


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> no tag means you're subhuman for having
> subhuman incel in the list but not me


@subhuman incel mog


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> @subhuman incel mog


Iq or looks?


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> Iq or looks?


on both


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> on both


iq gigacope and looks idk have never seen him


----------



## Tryndamere (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> King and Greycel are not compatible. Hit 500 posts first


jfl at you greycels are the main characters you are just a npc who rots here


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> iq gigacope and looks idk have never seen him


brainlet cope + he's chad tbh


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> iq gigacope and looks idk have never seen him





subhuman incel said:


> Today i left my basement to get my new phone in the city. And while walking during the town, i looked and analyzed peoples faces and see how they compare to me. I never really did this concieusly before, so i was shocked from the result. Also keep in mind I did this in the afternoon and i live in a pretty hypergamous country (switzerland).
> So many fucking recessed subhumans, both males and females, walking around the street, not even realizing their own subhumaness. Every second male was a either a manlet, balding, old or had cuck eyes. Legit didnt see a single male that had deepset aestetic hunter eyes. And so many ugly females, not even makeup could hide their birth defect faces. Some people call this females with recessed jaws and chins cute and petite, but they look like freaks to me. Also unusually many ethnics, most of them below average face and height. What i learned from this is having good average growth with attractive eyes are quite rare. I legit think that like over 50% of population could benefit from a bimax /genio/ chin wing easily. This experience made me feel better about my own subhumaness, and im hopeful i can ascend after my bimax. Also to note, i think in school/college/parties/clubs people are usually younger, taller and better looking, so mogging them will be harder.
> @OldVirgin @Nameless_Sunflower @PingPong @n0rthface @Thompsonz @Basedprincess @ArmadilioZaur @lutte @Acromegaly_Chad


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

Tryndamere said:


> jfl at you greycels are the main characters you are just a npc who rots here


>10 days online
>Rot

Cope, seethe and dilate


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> brainlet cope + he's chad tbh


show me any good, useful, high iq threads of him
he isn't chad cause he
said himself he needs bimax and felt better about his own SUBHUMANESS
Meanwhile I was a chadlite as a kid/early teen and I know how it is to have girls lusting after me


----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> show me any good, useful, high iq threads of him
> he isn't chad cause he
> said himself he needs bimax and felt better about his own SUBHUMANESS
> Meanwhile I was a chadlite as a kid/early teen and I know how it is to have girls lusting after me


he dmed me his face, he's 6.25psl and also he sat a Mensa IQ test irl and scored 145


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> he dmed me his face, he's 6.25psl and also he sat a Mensa IQ test irl and scored 145


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 26, 2021)

xefo said:


> brainlet cope + he's chad tbh






SteelTitan said:


> show me any good, useful, high iq threads of him
> he isn't chad cause he
> said himself he needs bimax and felt better about his own SUBHUMANESS
> Meanwhile I was a chadlite as a kid/early teen and I know how it is to have girls lusting after me





Basedprincess said:


> >10 days online
> >Rot
> 
> Cope, seethe and dilate


@OldVirgin has seen my face in pm, he cant tell you my PSL level amd what surgeries i need


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 26, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin has seen my face in pm, he cant tell you my PSL level amd what surgeries i need





xefo said:


> he dmed me his face, he's 6.25psl and also he sat a Mensa IQ test irl and scored 145





SteelTitan said:


> show me any good, useful, high iq threads of him
> he isn't chad cause he
> said himself he needs bimax and felt better about his own SUBHUMANESS
> Meanwhile I was a chadlite as a kid/early teen and I know how it is to have girls lusting after me





Basedprincess said:


> >10 days online
> >Rot
> 
> Cope, seethe and dilate


He is like 6.5/10 with chad potential + tall (178 cm) and has wide frame with a few failos. After canthoplasty, bimax and nose bridge changes he is 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 26, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin has seen my face in pm, he cant tell you my PSL level amd what surgeries i need


pm me your faces so I can tell if it's real or larp


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nigger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nigger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nigger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nigger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> View attachment 1336073


Nigger


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 26, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Nigger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

